# Recommend destination for sun holiday for family in March / April?



## stapler (4 Jan 2008)

I would like to go away on a sun holiday in March / April with my wife and two young children.  Somewhere not too hot (maybe in the 20s), and with nice facilities, etc.  Any suggestions?


----------



## LouisLaLoope (4 Jan 2008)

The Canaries are a bit tacky but they're fairly good for sunshine.  They also get quite breezy which is nicer than the solid heat beating down on you.  It wouldn't be the most cultural of destinations, but if you want a brain-dead package deal with a nice pool and good beaches, then you could do worse!  I've only been to Lanzarote.  Puerto del Carmen is sort of divided into two parts - the nice old town and the newer part.  There is a really good apartment block right on the beach situated between the old and new town.  They're called Fariones.  I'd recommend them.

Happy holiday-ing!


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Jan 2008)

Would second the previous post on Lanzarote. After 9 trips it's almost 2nd home to us. Not the place for teens as too little by way of activity stuff but for smallies, the beach at PdC can't be beaten. Mar/Apr is a good time, not too hot. Food is good, prices reasonable, people very pleasant and not too long a flight ( as long as you have a Nintendo DS or such to keep them happy ). Apts are generally good, not many have air con but fans always available. You don't need to spend big money on apts, but check out the tour operators then look up holidaywatchdog or tripadvisor to see people's comments on the apts.  For a "crash out" sun break, it can't be beaten. On the other side, Lanzarote has a dramatic landscape and some very good natural attractions (  )


----------



## kilteragh (5 Jan 2008)

Went to Albufeira, Portugal with wife and two kids (4 and 3 months!) last April.

Was perfect in terms of weather 20 to 20 25 degrees and fabulous beaches with plenty to do for the 4 year old. Good shopping if you have a car as well.

Ryanair fly to Faro from Shanon and Dublin at least.


----------



## stapler (5 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Kilteragh:
I must say the Algarve sounds nice due to its shorter journey time.  have you any recommendations for hotels / appartments in Albufeira?  How long did it take to get from the airport to the resort?

Many thanks.


----------



## kilteragh (6 Jan 2008)

stapler said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Kilteragh:
> I must say the Algarve sounds nice due to its shorter journey time. have you any recommendations for hotels / appartments in Albufeira? How long did it take to get from the airport to the resort?
> ...


 
Stapler. Stayed in Club Praia D'Oura last time. We had a two bedroom apartment which had lovely views. Had everything we needed and just a five to six minute walk to restaurants / bars etc while literally "on" the beach.

This year we are staying about 200 metres further from the beach in the Oura Praia which is a sister complex.

Albufeira is max 45 mins from the airport.


----------



## bamboozle (7 Jan 2008)

i'd second albufeira, great spot,


----------

